# Καφετέρια > Εις Μνήμην... >  Λολίτσα μου, με εγκατέλειψες και εσύ.

## mariakappa

Δυστυχως χτες το ξημερωμα εφυγε η λολιτσα μου , το κουνελακι μου, στα 4 της χρονια απο εντερικη σταση.το παλεψαμε εδω και 2 μηνες αλλα πριν 2 μερες ξανακυλησε και ξαφνικα, ενω ολα πηγαιναν καλα, η λολιτσα μου μετα απο ολιγολεπτους σπασμους κατεληξε.ισως ειμαι ικανη να σωζω τον υπολοιπων τα ζωα αλλα τα δικα μου δεν σωζωνται ποτε, οτι κι αν κανω.

----------


## nikoslarisa

να ειναι καλα εκει που πηγε.θελεις να σου χαρισω ενα καναρινακι απο τα μικρα που εβγαλα φετος για να το εχεις παρεα κ να απαλυνει τον πονο οσο γινετε...

----------


## Efthimis98

Πολυ λυπαμαι... κριμα!  :sad: 
Μην στεναχωριεσαι, εκανες οτι μπορουσες...αλλα δυστυχως κανεις δεν μας εγγυαται οτι θα εχει αποτελεσμα.

Παρηγορησου απο το γεγονος οτι ηταν ηδη γιαγιουλα...  :sad:

----------


## Ρία

Λυπάμαι Μαρία!!
μην το λες όμως αυτό!! όλοι ξέρουμε ότι κάνεις τα πάντα για τα ζωάκια σου αλλά όταν αυτά παθαίνουν σοβαρές αρρωστιες δυστυχώς κανένας μας δεν μπορεί να κάνει τπτα!

----------


## saxo_29

Λυπαμε πολυ Μαρια. :sad:

----------


## xarhs

πολυ κριμα μαρια..

----------


## mariakappa

> να ειναι καλα εκει που πηγε.θελεις να σου χαρισω ενα καναρινακι απο τα μικρα που εβγαλα φετος για να το εχεις παρεα κ να απαλυνει τον πονο οσο γινετε...


σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ αλλα αυτη τη στιγμη δεν αντεχω ψυχολογικα να παρω αλλο ζωο.

Ευθυμη δυστυχως δεν ηταν γιαγιουλα αλλα μικρουλα.τα κουνελια φτανουν τα 10 χρονια και ισως λιγοτερο.

----------


## Efthimis98

> σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ αλλα αυτη τη στιγμη δεν αντεχω ψυχολογικα να παρω αλλο ζωο.
> 
> Ευθυμη δυστυχως δεν ηταν γιαγιουλα αλλα μικρουλα.τα κουνελια φτανουν τα 10 χρονια και ισως λιγοτερο.


Αληθεια;
Νομιζα οτι ζουνε 3 χρονια οπως τα περοσσοτερα τρωκτικα....  :sad:

----------


## jk21

λυπαμαι Μαρακι ...

----------


## Peri27

σνιφ σνιφ λυπαμαι παρα πολυ ... εσυ θα εκανες οτι μπορουσες ...  :sad:  ..

----------


## stephan

Λυπάμαι πολύ...  :sad:  Να σκέφτεσαι ότι εσύ έκανες ότι καλύτερο μπορούσες, πλέων δεν θα ταλαιπωρήται η μικρή σου (μπορεί αυτό να ακούγεται τυπικό ή συνηθισμένο αλλά είναι η πραγματικότητα). 
Θα την θυμάσαι και θα σε θυμάται.

----------


## lagreco69

Ελα βρε Μαρακι, λυπαμαι!!!! ειχε και η γυναικα μου μια λευκη κουνελιτσα με τα πιο μπλε και αθωα ματακια του κοσμου. δυστυχως!! και εμεις την χασαμε και ακομα και σημερα την κλαιμε. 

Ας αναπαυτει η ψυχουλα της μικρης σου! κοντα στον δημιουργο της. ειμαι σιγουρος οτι ειχε μια υπεροχη ζωη μαζι σου.

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Πωω βρε Μαρια λυπαμαι πολυ, εκανες οτι μπορουσες και το σημαντικο ειναι οτι δεν τα παρατησες ουτε στιγμη.. ειμαι σιγουρος οτι η μικρη θα σε ευγνωμονει απο ψηλα!

----------


## olga

Λυπάμαι πολύ Μαρια.. μην απογοητευεσαι..

----------


## mitsman

Λυπάμαι παρα πολυ Μαρια!!!! εχετε προσπαθησει τοσο πολυ μαζι που μονο τυψεις δεν θα επρεπε να νιωσεις....
Οταν επιλέγεις να περιθάλπτεις οτι ζωακι μπορεις και να το γιατρευεις και να το προσέχεις, πρεπει να εισαι ετοιμασμενη και για τα χειροτερα!

----------


## mai_tai

:sad:  :sad:  τις τελευταιες μερες δεν ακουμε κ τιποτα ευχαριστο..!ας ειναι η τελευταια  κακια ειδηση λοιπον..!κριμα ρεσυ Μαρακι-ειμαι σιγουρος οτι εκανες τα αδυνατα..δυνατα..-αλλα ηταν αλουνου θεληση..!

----------


## maria ps

κρίμα.... λυπάμαι Μαρία μου. δεν θέλω να σε στεναχωρέσω περισσότερο αλλά τι σου παρουσίασε? έχω κι εγώ ένα μαύρο αρσενικό χοντούλι περίπου  5 ετών και ανησυχώ που είναι παχουλούτσικο.
Υ.Γ. δεν είναι τρωκτικά τα κουνέλια ανήκουν στην ίδια οικογένεια με τους λαγούς

----------


## Gardelius

Λυπάμαι Μαρακι....

----------


## mariakappa

> κρίμα.... λυπάμαι Μαρία μου. δεν θέλω να σε στεναχωρέσω περισσότερο αλλά τι σου παρουσίασε? έχω κι εγώ ένα μαύρο αρσενικό χοντούλι περίπου  5 ετών και ανησυχώ που είναι παχουλούτσικο.
> Υ.Γ. δεν είναι τρωκτικά τα κουνέλια ανήκουν στην ίδια οικογένεια με τους λαγούς


σταση ιλεου.το ειχε παρουσιασει και 2 χρονια πριν αλλα μετα απο μεγαλη προσπαθεια το ξεπερασαμε.παντα ετρωγε ξηρο και χλοπο χορτο αλλα μαλλον ειχε σοβαρο θεμα με το εντερο της και απλα την διατηρουσα στη ζωη.αυτο το καταλαβα τωρα. εχω και εγω τον αρσενικο που ειναι χοντρουλης.οτι κι αν κανω αδυνατιζει λιγο αλλα μετα ξαναπαχαινει.δεν πειραζει ομως γιατι μαλλον ειναι το σκαρι του.ας ειναι κι ετσι αρκει να τον "αποχαιρετησω " σε τουλαχιστον 6 χρονια απο τωρα.

----------


## maria ps

σ ευχαριστώ Μαράκι. στο εύχομαι μέσα από την ψυχή μου να τον χαίρεσαι!!!

----------


## marlene

*Μαράκι, λυπάμαι πολύ.. 

Είμαι βέβαιη ότι όπου κι αν βρίσκεται η κουνελίτσα είναι πολύ πολύ χαρούμενη που σε γνώρισε...*

----------


## Vrasidas

Είναι τεράστια η πίκρα να χάνεις έναν καλό φίλο, όπως είναι κάθε κατοικίδιο που αγαπιέται και αγαπάει. Να θυμάστε τις καλές στιγμές και να μην το ξεχνάτε.

----------

